# Lg Size Propress Verus Silver Copper 3" And 2"



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*hey Buddy's Need Price Comparison Between

Labor Time Set Up Etc. For Propress 2" & 3"

Copper Pipe With Cost Of Ridgid Propress

Versus Labor Time To Set Up And Silver 

Solder Same Pipe And Fittings ?

How Much Time To Do A 3'' Joint
V. Propress ?

Which Most Cost Effective Already Have

Rosebuds And Setup To Braze V. Buying 

Propress New 

Thanks Trying To Get Bid Together For A 

Commc. In A Factory 40' Ceiling Roof Line

Everthing Has To Be Hauled Or Run Up !
*


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

go with the propress, I would


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Once you make up the PP joint it takes about 4 seconds to crimp it.

Once you make up a 3" joint to be silver soldered....10 minutes


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What type of system are you brazing that pro-press is an alternative method?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lg SIZE PROPRESS VERSUS SILVER SOLDER*

This Is A Existing 3" "galv" Water Main Broken Down To 2" 

Which Needs To Be Repiped With Copper What Is Most Cost 

Effective Anything Over 2" To Be Silver Soldered Per Local Code

Below 2" Regular Solder Applys


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, that is some stringent local code. 

But, they allow pro-press.

Ya might want to price the fittings as well as the gun and jaws.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerry you probably already thought of this but would it be more cost effective to rent as opposed to purchase? You'd save a ton but then again, if the money is right and it adds to the value of the job for future work.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

One problem is, a lot of guys can't solder anything over 2" worth a crap. You end up with a lot of repairs on leaking joints down the road. At least this has been my experience. We silver solder anything over 2 on repairs, or PP...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Airgap said:


> One problem is, a lot of guys can't solder anything over 2" worth a crap. You end up with a lot of repairs on leaking joints down the road. At least this has been my experience. We silver solder anything over 2 on repairs, or PP...



*YES I KNOW INCLUDING DIFFICULT WORKING 

AREA,  

THIS JOB IS IN SO. CAL FUSION THAT I AM 

HELPING SOMEBODY ELSE BID ON,

WILL BE CHECKING INTO RENTING P.P. GEAR 

THANKS FOR TIP :thumbsup: 
*


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

have you considered vic fittings and couplings? it is a fast and easy product


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ranman said:


> have you considered vic fittings and couplings? it is a fast and easy product


It is by far my favorite material for large diameter copper. The groover is pricey up front. Maybe one could be rented??

I think my vic VE-416FSD groover was around 7,000. It paid for itself within 2 jobs.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*pro press vs. solder*

If you braze you might consider swedging the pipe ends and save a coupling and a joint.

You could then come back and braze your branch lines with a t-drill saving the cost of a T and another 2--joints.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

T-drill and VIC fittings ia the way to go.


----------

